# Cleaning vomit smell off leather couch?



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Has anyone ever successfully cleaned the smell of vomit off a leather couch? I am totally desperate. I'm in nesting mode and this couch is about to get thrown in the garbage. (My DH would die, since its a nice black leather modern expensive piece of furniture)

Heres what I have used:

dishsoap
The leather cleaner from the kit (when we bought the couch)
bakingsoda in a thick layer dry, then wiped off
vinegar
Bac Out
Saddle Soap (found out about it in a google search)

None of these things are working. And I am so depressed about it!

any other suggestions?


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

Nature's Miracle. Get it at the pet store.

It's very good at stain removing in the laundry too.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Nature's Miracle does really help those types of odors. Get some of that.

I also really like peppermint Dr.Bronners for bad smells like that, the peppermint seems to really help since it's strong smelling.


----------

